# 7/16" Bar Spacing?



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Can mice get out of 7/16" Bar Spacing on a cage?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

If you can place a pen between the bars then a mouse can fit through them aswell


----------

